# Water Levels on the Ohio



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Is the water up any from the weekend storms we had? Headed down tonite to do some fishing.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

RiverWader said:


> Is the water up any from the weekend storms we had? Headed down tonite to do some fishing.


C'mon down!

Crossed over the Ohio on I-275 at Coney Island a few hours ago and the river was bee-utiful! About a foot over summer stage, clear as can be expected for this time of the year with a moderate current.


----------



## ashvillefishing (May 4, 2008)

thinking about down to portsmouth this weekend. wondering how the river is level is


----------



## smellmyfinger (Apr 30, 2008)

i have to make my obligatory 5 post's before i can put a great river level site on,, but its at noaa


----------



## smellmyfinger (Apr 30, 2008)

http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/images/ahps2/hydrographs/ccno1_hg.png


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/riverwatch/forecasts/ILNRVDILN.shtml


----------



## ashvillefishing (May 4, 2008)

thanks, looks like is on the rise


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Went to the River last night and it looked great , Caught 91 fish altogether mostly Eyes with 2 very nice White Bass, one 15 inches the other 17, caught all on Green and White twister Tails


----------



## kyfisherman (Jun 14, 2005)

RiverWader said:


> Went to the River last night and it looked great , Caught 91 fish altogether mostly Eyes with 2 very nice White Bass, one 15 inches the other 17, caught all on Green and White twister Tails



Cincinnati? You dont need to give me specifics, but was it at the dam?


I caught about 20 white bass and small largemouths at the mouth of Mill Creek last night on a white twister tails.


----------

